

Cool Ad: Rube Goldberg machine destroys Dutch department store - myoung8
http://producten.hema.nl/

======
Luc
Not Rube Goldberg, but also cool:
<http://www.youtube.com/wariolandshakeit2008>

~~~
jcl
Whoever downvoted: You probably didn't watch long enough. It's not obvious
that this ad is interesting until about halfway through.

------
mnemonicsloth
Strange. Apparently the Dutch word for "boom box" is "ghettoblaster."

~~~
chriseidhof
Yes, we have a lot of English words that aren't really English. Also, we don't
have iced tea but we have icetea. In Dutch, it's common to give a product an
English name to make it sound more interesting.

Also, there's quite some racism/political incorrectness hidden in our language
and culture, but most (white?) people don't seem to realize it.

------
nettdata
It's Rube, not Rude. Unless you're talking about the machine's actions, and
not the name.

------
rantfoil
Dupe from 450 days ago. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=123822>

------
timr
Does anyone know if HEMA is related to IKEA? The ones I've been to seem to
borrow the design of IKEA, but focus on housewares instead of furniture.

The similarity seems too close to be unintentional.

~~~
chriseidhof
HEMA is Dutch, IKEA is Swedish. Although they share a similar clean design and
they both provide quality products for low prices, I don't think they're
related at all.

